# Some advice and help



## fridrik87 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hello,
(long post warning!)

I am new here. I moved to Dubai after receiving a job offer, I was not planning to move here. Having been freelancing for a long time I saw this opportunity and decided to jump on it. I am married, and left my partner with the idea of perhaps he would join me later on in Dubai.
Everything happened very fast, the company flew me over and promised support and growth within the company, and I started the job in November. I found an apartment right before the new year and along with a colleague we made a contract with four checks. The next check being due to be cashed in march. However things took a bad turn and the company did not function all that well. I did not really have the job I was expecting to be doing here, nevertheless I did my very best with what I had, came in early left last. The company is new so there are no certainties. 

To make the story short, I was let go by the company earlier this week, for really no valid reasons at all. I do not get paid until the end of the month - I was simply let go because I was "apparently" talented but not for them. So my visa is being cancelled which was almost ready.
They did not offer me any help, while knowing I have just found an apartment that obviously needs to be paid for and that I am here because they brought me here.

So I am intensively looking for other jobs here now, but at the same time I just want to go back home. I know that in my original job offer it says I can leave with no notice the first 6 months, and they can let me go. 

BUT my concern is this; When they are hiring and bringing people over to live in Dubai and work for them - flying you over etc. Then letting you go after such a short while and leaving that person stuck in Dubai - Should they not take responsibility and at least offer to pay for the remaining accommodation? I am basically stuck in Dubai because of this situation, or what?
Things seem so complicated here with the visas and legal stuff, compared to my small Scandinavia. _I know I will have to do a visa run beginning of next month, I would also like to know how that works._
I am sorry for ranting on with such a long post. If you are still reading I applaud you and hope for any feedback you might have for me in this situation.

Many thanks!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

fridrik87 said:


> Should they not take responsibility and at least offer to pay for the remaining accommodation? I am basically stuck in Dubai because of this situation, or what?


It's a horrible situation but sadly all to prevalent. Companies and individuals don't care when they mess with peoples lives up like this.

Hope something works out for you.


----------



## omrano (Jul 13, 2014)

fridrik87 said:


> When they are hiring and bringing people over to live in Dubai and work for them - flying you over etc. Then letting you go after such a short while and leaving that person stuck in Dubai


They are responsible to flew you back to your country if wanna go back, remember that, hopefully your situation gets better.

For the visa run check this thread visa runs


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

As mentioned, the company owes you a flight back.

But there's nothing they can or will do about your apartment. It's a harsh situation to be in.

It sounds like you were sharing the apartment with a colleague. Have you considered returning to Iceland and subletting your room to cover your apartment expenses?


----------



## fridrik87 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks for all replies,

Tally Ho, I did not know that they owe me the return flight. That´s good to know. Yes I am sharing a flat with a colleague but we are both on the contract. 

But if leaving Dubai, then it should not be a problem to find another tenant for my room to replace me? Even if they don´t take my name off the contract?
I guess I will have to take that up with the landlord office


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

In some cases the real estate companies may consider your situation. Go to them, explain the situation and don't mention anything about the person sharing the flat with you, and ask them to leave the flat without making you pay the notice period fee. A friend of mine had the same situaution and the real estate company just asked him for (end of service note) from his previous work, then let him leave without any problems. After leaveing you either have to consider flying back to your country and stay in a sharing place till you find another job. (soem peopel may go to couchsurfing, but I don't know if it's safe).

May God help you in this.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Eng.Khaled - what do you mean by "couchsurfing" ?


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

arabianhorse said:


> Eng.Khaled - what do you mean by "couchsurfing" ?


It's a web site for people looking for a free bed for a couple of nights (or weeks, as you both agree). It's mainly for those who are welling to travel around the world and meet people in their destinations.


----------



## fridrik87 (Jan 22, 2015)

Is there anywhere that it states clearly that they are to cover my flight back home, since they offered me a job and flew me here?


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

fridrik87 said:


> Is there anywhere that it states clearly that they are to cover my flight back home, since they offered me a job and flew me here?


Should be in your letter of offer and/or contract ???


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Labour law requirement. 

This only applies when your employment is terminated by the company rather than resigning at will, and the company also flew you out here originally. If you were hired locally, the requirement doesn't apply.

Did you work in a free zone? 

UAE Labour Law Section 15 - Repatriation of an employee | GulfNews.com

There's also:

'However, if the termination happens within the probation period, which can be 6 months or less depending on contract, the employee will not have grounds to claim the rights mentioned above. He/she will only be entitled to unpaid salary, charges for extra hours of work and air ticket. The bar time on labor matters for Dubai based companies is 1 year from the moment of termination of the labor contract.'

Know Your Rights | Laws Every Dubai Expat Should Know| Labor Laws | Expat Echo Dubai



fridrik87 said:


> Is there anywhere that it states clearly that they are to cover my flight back home, since they offered me a job and flew me here?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
If you came over last November - they should have already got you a work visa.
You should not have been working and doing visa runs - that was already wrong and a bad sign.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If you have residency through the company, then the employer will have to cancel within a certain timeframe but, as I understand it, they are only entitled to pay for repatriation if they have written it into your contract or letter of employment OR if you can prove you cannot pay for it. I suggest calling the Ministry of Labour to ask their advice. Unfortunately, if you do not have a work visa, both you and the company have been breaking the law and you don't have a leg to stand on. For the apartment, there can only be one name on the contact. Is it your name or the person you share with?


----------



## fridrik87 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks,

well the situation was that my visa was due to be ready but now they have to cancel it, since they are ending my service. They still hold my passport. I have no idea why it has taken them this long.

So at the moment I am still on my Tourist visa that will expire on the 3rd of Feb.

My apartment is both in my name and my friends name. They wanted both our names on it, so that´s also why I am worried. At the same time I am thinking that there should be a way to solve this, if we simply find another tenant that the landlord agrees on to take my room.
The bottom line is that I just want to go home, since I have lost my job here, which was the reason why I came.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

fridrik87 said:


> Thanks, well the situation was that my visa was due to be ready but now they have to cancel it, since they are ending my service. They still hold my passport. I have no idea why it has taken them this long. So at the moment I am still on my Tourist visa that will expire on the 3rd of Feb. My apartment is both in my name and my friends name. They wanted both our names on it, so that´s also why I am worried. At the same time I am thinking that there should be a way to solve this, if we simply find another tenant that the landlord agrees on to take my room. The bottom line is that I just want to go home, since I have lost my job here, which was the reason why I came.


I would call the MoL and ask them about the repatriation ticket. It's worth a go. Tell them the company has your passport. The company has more to lose than you do if the MoL gets involved. For the apartment, what does your co-sharer say? I've never heard of a tenancy contract being in joint names, particularly of two people who are not related to one another. I wonder if that's even legal?


----------



## fridrik87 (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes, well first it was only going to be her on the contract, cause I was already sure I would not stay in Dubai longer than a year, so I just thought it would be best. But then the landlord´s office wanted us both on the contract.

My flatmate still has a job and will stay here, so the only thing is to sign me off and get another one in my stead, or that she will simply be alone on the contract. Whether it is legal or not here I have no idea. I did not question it while we made the contract as I was new here, and did not find it so weird.

Thank u so much for replying and I will call the MoL first thing Sunday,


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I am curious as to how your name was entered on the tenancy contract when you didn't have a visa. You need the visa in order to rent the property and to register the contract with ejari and to set up the dewa account. You also need the visa to set up a local bank account, which would be required to pay the cheques for the rent. 

I think I can see what happened and the property management office erred in allowing your name on the contract when you had no valid visa at the time. Your name may be on the contract, but the copies of the visa taken by the landlord is your flatmate's, and I also assume that the cheques written to the landlord were actually your flatmate's cheques and your name is not associated with those cheques. 

Your name on the tenancy contract means nothing without the visa and you cannot be held to the contract. Only your flatmate, who has a visa, is responsible for the contract, and unfortunately for your flatmate, this probably means you can leave without any legal obligations to fulfilling your share of the contract. Whether it's the morally right thing to do is a separate topic. 

You will have to tell your flatmate she needs to get a new flatmate to take your old room. 

In sort, your steps are:

1. Contact employer. Tell them you spoke to MoL and they said you should get a return flight back to Iceland. If you don't receive your passport and a ticket, you will inform MoL that they employed you for X months without a visa (as BedouGirl said, this will get the company into trouble and they will be fined). 

2. Obtain passport and ticket.

3. Give any money you have to your flatmate to cover your share of the rent for a month or so, giving her time to find a new flatmate to replace you.

4. Leave Dubai.


----------



## fridrik87 (Jan 22, 2015)

This really helped.

That was exactly what I needed. I will of course not leave my flatmate in the dump as she is an old friend of mine and she understands my unfortunate situation.

Thanks for all the input and advice. It is beyond appreciated.


----------

